

Blackbird and BML, Microsoft's attempt to displace the web, 19 years ago - ronancremin
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackbird_%28online_platform%29

======
ronancremin
Here's a Google cached FAQ from Microsoft about the technology behind it.
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:_b9bZ5U...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:_b9bZ5U4hMAJ:ftp://ftp.microsoft.com/developr/drg/multimedia/Blackbird/BBFAQ.htm+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ie&client=firefox-a)

